# Calling for poetry/writing submissions for "Anywhere but Here" poetry zine



## Keegan (Jul 4, 2018)

CALLING FOR POETRY/WRITING SUBMISSIONS:
Calling on all vagabonds, tramps, transients, vagrants, dirty kids, rubber/leather-trampers, bums and hobos who create poetry in America influenced by their lifestyle. This zine will work to publish real poetry by real people. Who better to provide slices of reality from this diseased country than those who wander her streets and sleep under her bridges? It's time to bring poetry back to the people. 

Published for free distribution among travelers/homeless in physical and PDF form. To be otherwise sold to those who have house/money. It will be published in random intervals based on the means available and how long it takes to collect sufficient submissions. There will be no compensation for those published (I'm just as broke as any of us), but they are welcome to the pdf in order to print copies and sell on the street. This zine is made to be copied and spread like hep-c among the pulsing veins of America. This is about giving us a voice. 

Submissions can be sent to [email protected] or PM'd to me, though email will be more reliable. Any questions welcome. Other writings also excepted. Send whatever you got. <3


----------



## beersalt (Sep 14, 2018)

When is this Zine planned to drop??


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

I write poetry who do I get in touch with


----------



## MarkDrifter (Feb 26, 2019)

publish this if you want:
https://www.markdrifter.net/halloween-in-january


----------

